# Wesgreen International School



## Johnnyjoe (Jun 25, 2015)

Hello,

Please, Please, Please, I am really hoping someone can give me a true insight into the school and life in the area (is living in Sharjah that bad?) It’s cheap in compare to Dubai and we will save money? Has it developed a little since last post... LOL...

(Looks like there nothing to do. MUST BE SOMETHING?) 

I’ve read all the posts on this site and other sites regarding the school...Can anyone out there give and update please? Not much positive reviews...:hmmmmmm:fingerscrossed:

( Has things improved?):fingerscrossed:

What’s it like for families as I have children that may attend the school ….If i take the post up :juggle: where is family accommodation located? In the school? whats it like... roomy? 

THANK YOU VERY MUCH
Jon


----------



## Markdarby (Oct 25, 2015)

*Reply*

The school is absolutely great! Its had students with amazing results in the Cambridge IGCSE and the teachers are really dedicated. I've had to shift my kids from 3 other schools in Dubai simply because teachers often didn't care about teaching. 

Living in sharjah is also pretty good. If you find a place in the area near the ajman border (sharqan, al fisht) they are extremely peaceful and have a great environment.

Throughout sharjah in every residential area they have a mall, either Matajer or City Center, usually which caters to the community. There is also Sahara center and mega mall and ajman city center is just around the corner. 

The sharjah beach front is usually empty but really clean and a great place for a jog, not to forget the range of coffee shops along it. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Sharjah is a 'dry' Emirate - you didnt mention that bit.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

If your name is really Mark Darby and you're genuinely from the UK, you would never 
say "*shift *my kids from 3 other schools in Dubai..."

You work for Wesgreen marketing department? I liked your description of Sharjah. Guaranteed to set up newcomers to Sharjah for a surprise.



Markdarby said:


> The school is absolutely great! Its had students with amazing results in the Cambridge IGCSE and the teachers are really dedicated. I've had to shift my kids from 3 other schools in Dubai simply because teachers often didn't care about teaching.
> 
> Living in sharjah is also pretty good. If you find a place in the area near the ajman border (sharqan, al fisht) they are extremely peaceful and have a great environment.
> 
> ...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Ah yes, I missed that obvious ploy.

Two posters each with one post, first asks question, second answers resoundingly positive.

"It’s cheap in compare to Dubai and we will save money?" - poor English

The original thread about the standards at Wesgreen, is littered with posts by people who either sing its praises or don't like it, but they all have a single post each. And all the positive ones from people claiming to be Brits but whose homonyms and grammar indicates they are anything but British.

Marketing department posting it is. Just like they did in late 2012, 2013 and 2014, presumably in avain attempt to fill the gaps they have.


----------

